# Balsa Baits



## dampeoples (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a learning experience for me, not quite as easy as sand, tape and paint! But I got two ready to go, and took them out today. Second cast, from the bank netted me a fish, then it was a great day between these cranks and a junebug stick I poured the rest of the day. My 5 year old son even caught his first 3 pounder today on one! Got anothr set partially done, with eye sockets and such, should look a little nicer, and now that I know a bit more about how they work, should be a little easier to make


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 25, 2007)

Those look great. I try and make balsa baits and I always have trouble getting them to run true. It is really hard. But the first time you land a nice fish on one of the baits you made by hand it is all worth the hassle and frustration.


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2007)

Enough already!

You've showed us like half a dozen painted baits so far, and none are up for sale on your site......What are you doing? :shock:


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 25, 2007)

Bryce, that's what you were referring to the other day, you think it's a weight, or lip slot issue, or possibly something else?

Jimmy - maybe soon  Can't put junk for sale, only get one chance to make a first impression


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2007)

I can never get the holes for the hook eyes to line up on the center of the bait so when I put the weight in the belly with the eye it always leans to the left or right. Before I put the weight in it runs true.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a caliper to do that, measure the width of the bait with the claws, then divide it, set the caliper to that, and use the depth gauge to get the center


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 26, 2007)

That's a good idea. I will have to try that I was just using a ruler.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 26, 2007)

I've got a few aroud here that I either eyeballed, or used a ruler 

Look good from side A, side B has a LOT od suspendots


----------



## dampeoples (May 11, 2007)

I made some more


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

Looking good! Are those done?


----------



## dampeoples (May 11, 2007)

Those need clear, 4 of them are done now, one more needs to rotate, will do that tonight


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Those need clear, 4 of them are done now, one more needs to rotate, will do that tonight



I was going to ask you if you had to clear coat them, but did not want to offend you by asking


----------



## dampeoples (May 11, 2007)

Too late! 

I'll go pout in a corner now


----------



## dampeoples (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Jim (May 12, 2007)

I'll take all 5, send me a paypal statement.


----------



## dampeoples (May 12, 2007)

oops...they're all gone, i've gotta start another set though


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2007)

Janns has a nice popper that CLU uses for there old glory. I would like some painted a color with an orange belly. Shall we talk off line. 
Im really looking for a Tinboats.net exclusive color....meaning you will never paint this color unless they are a tinboat member.


----------



## dampeoples (May 12, 2007)

Pm me, or you know my email 

I've got a few of those poppers here


----------

